# easterns vs merriams



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I had my first Easterns turkey hunt 1.5 wks ago in Eastern OK. It went well but had a different feel to it. I have been hunting Merriams in the Black Hills of SD my whole life. Do Easterns typically not gobble a whole lot? My cousin and I called in 4 different toms to gun range, and only heard 5 gobbles total the whole weekend. This past weekend I was back in SD in the hills and must of heard 15-20 different toms in one day, not to mention the one I kiled that gobbled approximately 25 times. Is it common for Easterns to be a lot more quite when coming in?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats funny that you say that because I was thinking the exact opposite. I have hunted easterns all my life and this was my first time hunting Merriams. I could not get the merriams to gobble without using a hen call and the easterns I have hunted would gobble if you broke wind. I think it has alot to do with the # of hens and gobblers in an area


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

that is pretty ironic... i would say that is ok problem to have though- only gobbling when you call...


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I like them to gobble when I call too but I like them to shock gobble first like with a crow or owl call. That way I can set up before the start coming in.


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

ya, i knew what ya meant. I was just giving ya a hard time. I started using an elk buggle. it is a little different sound that is not a preditor call.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont know why but i can never get a turkey to gobble with a crow call. I have 2 crow calls and both of them bring crows in but no turkeys. I usually see crows sitting in trees above turkeys, they talk to each other but soon as i start using the crow call they just fly over top of me and squalk like crazy. Maybe the call i make is a fighting sound? lol

i'm not worried really though, i have good luck with just using the box call and i get them to gobble soon as i stop.


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have my best luck with a crow call early in the morning= way before sun up, and durring the day if I use it in a real loud manner. I hear to many guys trying to sound like a crow, that is not my goal, mine is to pi$$ a tom off into gobbling...


----------

